# fishing Gates of Lodore



## Preston H. (Jun 25, 2008)

Heading to gates of lodore soon and heard that the pike fishing is great. Does anyone who has fished that stretch have advice on lure selection? I was thinking 5ft or so depth Rapalas and big spinner baits. Figuring the smallmouth will go for those too.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

I've never caught Pike there before, but pulled in plenty of Browns and Bows. Spoons (Kastmasters) and spinners (Rooster Tails, Panther Martins) have worked for me.


----------

